#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Rheumatische Grunderkrankung >

## uteingeburg

Hallo zusammen :x_hello_3_cut: Ich habe gestern meinen MRT Befund bekommen, nachdem meine Hände trotz Ibu weiter schmerzten...Nun der Befund der rechten Hand, ( links schmerzt genauso..) Subchondrale Knochenläsionen nahezu sämtlicher Handwurzelknochen sowie am Processuis styloideus radii mit diskreter KM Aufnahme. leichtgradige entzündliche Reaktion  im dorsalem Retinaculum sowie im Bereich des Halteapparates des ulnarseitigem Carpaltunnels. Schwerpunkt am Os trapezoideum sowie Os capitatum.Gelenkspaltschmälerung im Bereich des Daumensattelgelenks mit osteopathytären Appositionen....Ich muss dazu erwähnen dass ich 56 Jahre alt bin, seit 12 Jahren Osteoporose habe, WS 3.9 , Hüfte 2.9....Arthrose in allen Gelenken...Termin heute nachgefragt Rheumaklinik 4.12.15...Was heisst dieser Befund :Huh?:  Natürlich war ich bei Sonnenschein beim MRT, wenn das Wetter umwechselt sind die Schmerzen schon extrem :Sad:  Damit ich baer weiß was erneut auf mich zukommt hätte ich gerne eine Übersetzung des Befundes...termin beim Ortho erst am 4.11......der hat Urlaub   Vielen Dank Ute

----------


## josie

Hallo Ute!
Knochenschäden an nahezu allen Handwurzelknochen, sowie am Griffelfortsatz der Speiche/Radius mit diskreter Kontrastmittelaufnahme.
Leichtgradig entzündliche Reaktion im dorsalem Retinaculum, das ist eine bandartige Struktur im Handgelenk, sowie im Halteapperats des Carpaltunnels (dort verläuf der Nerv. Medianus im Handwurzelbereich) 
Schwerpunkt am Os trapezoideum und Os capitatum, beides Handwurzelknochen 
Gelenkspaltschmälerung im Bereich des Daumensattelgelenks mit knöchernen Anbauten   

> Was heisst dieser Befund

 Daß Du Gelenkschäden hast und daß es durchaus einen rheum. Ursprung haben kann, letztendlich ist das aber Sache des Rheumatologen, weil der die Bilder vor sich sieht.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Ute, 
OK gut also übersetzen wir das einmal was da steht.
Also Knochenläsionen unter dem Knorpel nahezu sämtlicher Handwurzelknochen sowie am  Processuis styloideus radii (Griffelfortsatz der Speiche (Radius) mit diskreter Kontrastmittelaufnahme was bedeutet das es da auch Veränderungen gibt. 
Dazu leichtgradige entzündliche Reaktion im dorsalen also hinteren (Richtung Rücken) Retinaculum (Karpalband) sowie im Bereich des Halteapparates ulnarseitigem Carpaltunnels ulnarseitig bedeutet auf der Seite wo der Nervus Ulnaris die Hand versorgt als kleiner Finger bis Mittelfinger. das Carpaltunnel ist eine Engstelle unter dem genannten Karpalband. Strecksehnenfächer der Hand - Sehnenfächer am Handrücken 
Schwerpunkt am Os trapezoideum (kleine Vieleckbein = Handwurzelknochen)  sowie Os capitatum (Kopfbein = Handwurzelknochen). 
Gelenkspaltschmälerung im Bereich des Daumensattelgelenks mit osteopathytären Appositionen (Knöcherner Anbau der weiter fortschreitet).... 
Nun ja die Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten wurden früher geköft oder so... .
Aber es ist schon heftig wenn fast alle Handwurzelknochen beteiligt sind. Allerdings weis ich nicht wie ausgeprägt die Läsionen (Verletzungen) der Handknochen sind? 
Dein größtes Problem wird das Daumensattelgelenk (Rhizarthrose) sein. es könnte passieren das man *irgendwann* auf Dich zukommt und die Frage stellt ob man das Daumensattelgelenk versteift um die Schmerzen etwas einzudämmen.   
Daumensattelgelenk  und Rhizarthrose sowie deren Auswirkung  >  Rhizarthrose Daumensattelgelenk - handchirurgie-hofbeck 
Bei Wirbelkörperbrüchen z.B. kann man mittels Kyphoplastie sowie Vesselplastie die Wirbel wieder aufrichten mit Knochnezement bzw. schnellhärtenden Kunststoff. Bei der Hand ist das alles ein klein wenig schwieriger.  
Hier das Wichtigste zur Hand  Lunatummalazie 
Ich kann natürlich nicht wissen wie das dann Dein Rheumatologe sieht, was die Hand angeht ! In wie weit Du bei einer Schmerzambulanz in Behandlung bist?  
Nun ich wünsche Dir so weit das .. Alles Gute  
StefanD.  Schmerzprotokoll.jpg

----------

